# Scott's Mini Edgeguard causing stripes



## bodean731

My Scott's Mini Edgeguard broadcast spreader is not working properly. I put down fertilizer 1-2 weeks ago, after lowering my HOC with my "new" Mclane 20". It has left a criss-cross appearance with thin lines of darker green grass. I had the opening set properly, and threw down the proper amount of fertilizer (per bag rate). I made sure the edgeguard was "off", as I burned lines in my lawn earlier this year because I had left the edgeguard "on".....at least I thought that was the reason.


----------



## bmitch05

Your spreader is either dropping product from the middle of the impeller or you may have some building up in the hollow of the wheels and its overlapping the fertilizer in a grid pattern that you see in the photo. You may consider upgrading to a new spreader with pneumatic tires, the throw pattern is usually more accurate with an higher end spreader.


----------



## bodean731

Thanks! I'm looking at a used Earthway 50lb spreader with pneumatic tires. I would still like to know if anyone has a "fix" for this. I wonder if simply removing the edgeguard might help.


----------



## WDE46

I bought the same spreader as a stop-gap because I was blowing so much cash on stuff in the first year of homeownership. It's not a good spreader. It works OK, but it's not got a good spread and definitely stripes. It was very noticeable when I spread annual rye grass this week. I will be upgrading to something with pneumatic tires where the spinner clears the tires with more margin.


----------



## BobRoss

I don't have this spreader but looked on Amazon at it. I saw a reviewer took the wheels off. put pie tins on the inside of the wheel and held them in place somehow and reinserted the wheel. From what I read is the spreader is either the level of the wheels or slightly lower so fert can get caught up in the wheels. The pie tin may help stop the buildup, but I still see an issue of fert hitting the wheels and falling straight down.


----------



## JLAD

I have the same problem. I believe it's poor design. As I'm spreading I can see a lot of granules dropping straight down as opposed to being "slung".


----------



## AlaTex

I had the same problem with that spreader. Tried it without edgeguard and had the same results. I now have the Sta-Green 32lb spreader from Lowe's. No problems and it also feels like a much higher quality spreader than the Scott's.


----------



## ktgrok

AlaTex said:


> I had the same problem with that spreader. Tried it without edgeguard and had the same results. I now have the Sta-Green 32lb spreader from Lowe's. No problems and it also feels like a much higher quality spreader than the Scott's.


THANK YOIU! I returned the mini edgegaurd because it was so bad - alternated spraying fertilizer, grinding it, starting and stopping, etc etc. I can't afford a "good" brand right now, but that one I can make room for in the budget. Will pick one up!


----------



## WillyT

Had that problem with the larger scotts spreader and think I was walking a bit slower. I started walking quicker(brisk pace) and it eliminated the problem. Former Jackson resident, NSHS.


----------



## WDE46

I'm getting this in the spring










https://www.homedepot.com/p/Brinly-Hardy-50-lb-Capacity-Push-Broadcast-Spreader-P20-500BH/203455440


----------



## msantaspirt

Have this spreader as well. First time I used it, it left stripes. Read online about it and the easy fix was to just wrap the inside of the wheel in black duct tape that way the granules can't get stuck in the wheel. Worked like a charm, doesn't stripe anymore. Cost next to nothing to fix.


----------



## JDM83

i have this spreader as my lawn is only about 2k. i have seen a lot of people post about issues with it but i personally have never had a problem. mine works great and ive not had to modify anything. i agree with willy t's post above. try walking a little faster.


----------



## bodean731

WillyT said:


> Had that problem with the larger scotts spreader and think I was walking a bit slower. I started walking quicker(brisk pace) and it eliminated the problem. Former Jackson resident, NSHS.


Thanks......I moved here several years ago from CA. I know many NSHS Indians.


----------



## WillyT

bodean731 said:


> WillyT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had that problem with the larger scotts spreader and think I was walking a bit slower. I started walking quicker(brisk pace) and it eliminated the problem. Former Jackson resident, NSHS.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks......I moved here several years ago from CA. I know many NSHS Indians.
Click to expand...

Yeah I have given up and ordered an earthway, hope it does better.


----------



## jw38

WDE46 said:


> I'm getting this in the spring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.homedepot.com/p/Brinly-Hardy-50-lb-Capacity-Push-Broadcast-Spreader-P20-500BH/203455440


I bought that spreader in the Spring and quite honestly, it's absolute junk. Very flimsy and it doesn't spread evenly. After going through 2 Scott's spreaders and the Brinly spreader, I went to Amazon and bought this one:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00BIK3WTC/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o09_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

It's an awesome spreader and although it's relatively expensive, I think it's well worth the price I paid for it.


----------



## WDE46

Dang, that's disappointing to hear that Brinly is junk. Looks decent and has ok reviews! I think $300 is a bit much to spend for my small lawn. Maybe I can get one cheaper. Of course I don't mind lifetime tool purchases if this is one of those.


----------



## WillyT

Just got an Earthway 2600 and will put down some fert and pre em this fall. Will let you know how it goes.


----------



## etbrown4

The Scott's broadcast spreaders, mini, elite, and the mini's big brother size were designed by a moron.

By design they dump the vast majority of your material, literally between the wheels. You'll get zebra stripes no matter what. Only solution return it or trash it. Scott's has a satisfaction guarantee for your money back if the store won't refund you.

See Scott's contact info below.

Here's a smart guy who proves the defect in a video. It is an open and shut case, and Scott's should be ashamed.

https://youtu.be/Tddhb0fM_QE

Scott's Guarantee
If for any reason you, the end-user consumer, are not satisfied with the performance of your Scotts product, we will refund to you the purchase price or provide you with a replacement Scotts product. Please contact Customer Service at 1-888-270-3714 or email us. Proof of purchase will be required for refund or replacement.


----------



## ag_fishing

That's just how this cheap spreader works. I've had mine for 5 years now, and just realized last week when spreading fertilizer that it has a heavy drop right in the center and then hardly anything on the sides. I'll be upgrading to the Lesco spreader next year


----------



## Theycallmemrr

I would try looking for a used Lesco spreader. I was able to purchase the model with the stainless steal frame for $140. It is built like a tank and will be the last spreader I purchase in my lifetime.


----------



## CLT49er

I had the mini with no problems that I noticed. It broke. So I thought I "upgraded" to the Deluxe. Lol. Had the stripe issues down middle.


----------



## wiread

I had the dlx model fro Scott's. It's way too small for my yard but I used it twice for fert and a couple times for seed doing overseeding.

Bad stripes both times and just got rid of it. I couldn't have walked faster without calling in a jog 

I just got rid of it for 10 bucks. I spray my fert now but used it again to put down a starter fert 2 weeks after I put the seed down and that was the last time I'll ever use it


----------



## TampaBayFL

I've also been using the DLX edgeguard version and I have never noticed any striping, but it seems pretty clear the distribution is not even. The lever for the edgeguard feature broke a couple of months ago so I think it's time to ditch the whole thing.


----------



## bodean731

Old thread...I know. But, I found an Earthway 2600 spreader locally, used, for 40.00....works great!


----------



## TurfML

I received one of these over the winter and haven't gotten to try it yet but after reading the reviews and responses I'm a little scared LOL. Question though…I saw a poster somewhere else mention to just flip the wheels where the inside of the wheel is now the outside etc. Also…if you have the edgeguard on all the time wouldn't that eliminate it just dropping straight down? I could be wrong since I haven't used it yet but I would assume with the edguegaurd on you're throwing center and left the whole time like a 90° angle? Anyways just spitballing since I got it for free and may try it out this spring lol


----------



## etbrown4

It's garbage. Don't use it.
80% of your material will spread between the wheels. Flipping the wheels won't help.
The trouble is the spinner is below the top of the wheels.
If you want a striped lawn, and wasted fertilizer, you have the perfect tool.


----------



## Dono1183

TurfML said:


> I received one of these over the winter and haven't gotten to try it yet but after reading the reviews and responses I'm a little scared LOL. Question though…I saw a poster somewhere else mention to just flip the wheels where the inside of the wheel is now the outside etc. Also…if you have the edgeguard on all the time wouldn't that eliminate it just dropping straight down? I could be wrong since I haven't used it yet but I would assume with the edguegaurd on you're throwing center and left the whole time like a 90° angle? Anyways just spitballing since I got it for free and may try it out this spring lol


I have one of these. The lines are awful, and super apparent in my PRG. I have nice neat little squares all throughout my front yard. I'm going to get a new one because I can't find a fix for it. 🤷‍♂️. For whatever that's worth.


----------



## etbrown4

Whatever you do, don't buy a Scott's broadcast spreader .

On most models The round spinner that slings the material is positioned just below the top of the wheels, and they prevent proper spreading.

Scott's has know of the defects for years, but still sells them.


----------



## wiltonlawn

2nd this. Put down granular weed/feed with Dithiopyr in the spring. Big crab grass stripes now. Had no idea why until I was spreading some seed the other day over bare soil and noticed a heavy trail just to the left of the right wheel. I'm sure the bigger stripes of crab and from when I was pushing up a slight incline. Really happy I found this thread - it all makes sense now...


----------



## Sonoran Desert Lawn

I never had an issue with Bermuda. When I used to overseed PRG, I would have horrible lines. Not sure if it was the seeding or the fertilizer. I still use the spreader for fertilizer on my Bermuda with no issues


----------

